# Any body buy an HD dock for the MAXX yet?



## BinaryW01f (Nov 16, 2011)

I still had my HD dock for when I owned the orginal Razr, I noticed on Verizon's and Motorola's website that they claim the same dock is compatible with the Maxx. However I notice that the Maxx doesn't really fit in mine, It comes out at an angle and looks like it puts some strain on the USB/HDMI ports. Is everybody's else's like this too? Or have they put a new backing on the new docks?


----------



## saintnicster (Jun 24, 2011)

BinaryW01f said:


> I still had my HD dock for when I owned the orginal Razr, I noticed on Verizon's and Motorola's website that they claim the same dock is compatible with the Maxx. However I notice that the Maxx doesn't really fit in mine, It comes out at an angle and looks like it puts some strain on the USB/HDMI ports. Is everybody's else's like this too? Or have they put a new backing on the new docks?


Just picked up the MAXX and the HD Dock, too, and noticed the same thing. I did a bit of googling, and noticed this
https://motorola-ent...id-razr-maxx%29

It appears that they do have a different plastic back for the MAXX, but my dock didn't come with one. I'm going to keep from using it, then take it back to the Verizon store that I got it from *on Monday


----------



## Gotsaved289 (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm pretty sure there's an insert that comes with the dock that is removable. I that's what they did with bionic doc to make it work with the extended battery.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## BinaryW01f (Nov 16, 2011)

saintnicster said:


> Just picked up the MAXX and the HD Dock, too, and noticed the same thing. I did a bit of googling, and noticed this
> https://motorola-ent...id-razr-maxx%29
> 
> It appears that they do have a different plastic back for the MAXX, but my dock didn't come with one. I'm going to keep from using it, then take it back to the Verizon store that I got it from *on Monday


Thanks! I'm going to contact Motorola and see if they can send me that part without buying a whole new dock set. They should give it to us for free for us early adopters.


----------



## velopirate (Jun 21, 2011)

BinaryW01f said:


> I still had my HD dock for when I owned the orginal Razr, I noticed on Verizon's and Motorola's website that they claim the same dock is compatible with the Maxx. However I notice that the Maxx doesn't really fit in mine, It comes out at an angle and looks like it puts some strain on the USB/HDMI ports. Is everybody's else's like this too? Or have they put a new backing on the new docks?


It will fit, but it's a tight fit. You can pop off the plastic insert on your Razr dock. Once you do this, your Razr Maxx will fit with a case on it. There is an insert for the Razr Maxx that is slightly thinner than the Razr insert.


----------



## rexboe (Jul 12, 2011)

I order one for the maxx it had a separate insert to put on it for the maxx works great

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## Barkleyfan (Jun 30, 2011)

HD dock fits nice with insert removed. Car dock is another story.

Niether dock is near the quality of the Droid X docks, BTW.


----------



## GTiceman (Nov 6, 2011)

I am going to try and contact Moto about the insert as I got a dock but it was the older one without the MAXX insert

well that was useless ... the guy at moto said there is no way to source just the plate and even though they are interchangeable the docs are different then he just up and disconnected


----------

